# Te: the bossy bitch?



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Te-preferenced actions may include:

* Telling people what to do and how to do it.
* Structuring patterns, environments. | Organizing one's mind, one's desk, etc.
* Categorizing.
* Expressing a viewpoint or opinion in terms of "how it is" (=/= how it works which is more Ti).
* Measurable outcomes. 
* Decision making based on evidential segments. 

_= Mobile.
= "How do I organize this?" "How do I make this work?" "What things are there to work with?" "How to order those?" "How do I achieve maximum efficiency etc out of this system?"_​


(This bitch be arrogant, but she provides a place to put ourselves to use.)






This was a trial.
More, anyone??


----------



## Nynnu (Apr 22, 2010)

I know an ENTP. Extremely intelligent but obnoxious at the same time. A very fun person to have in a group. 
Loves to debate and always tries to find sensitive topics to discuss and creates some heat, including religions. 
But I couldn't remember him giving orders to anybody else.....


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

my boss is the best bitchy bossy boss and no one can beat her on this


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Nynnu said:


> I know an ENTP. Extremely intelligent but obnoxious at the same time. A very fun person to have in a group.
> Loves to debate and always tries to find sensitive topics to discuss and creates some heat, including religions.
> But I couldn't remember him giving orders to anybody else.....


ENTP function order is Ne-Ti-Fe-Si. Te dominants are ENTJ and ESTJ. The "bossy bitch" comes not only because of Te but because of their underdeveloped feeling functions. They at times have difficulty understanding the feelings of others. More commonly though they understand the feelings of others they just dismiss them. The two types attempt to quell the subjective feelings of others with the cold objectivity of Te.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> ENTP function order is Ne-Ti-Fe-Si. Te dominants are ENTJ and ESTJ. The "bossy bitch" comes not only because of Te but because of their underdeveloped feeling functions. They at times have difficulty understanding the feelings of others. More commonly though they understand the feelings of others they just dismiss them. The two types attempt to quell the subjective feelings of others with the cold objectivity of Te.


 
This is total garbage, a bunch of hogwash, and elephant poo.:crazy:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't respond to Te very well unless the person has learned to tone it down a bit, or at least find a non-bitchy way to talk to me. If not, then it just seems like they are talking down to me. But, I have also developed more of a tolerance for it, realizing its just the way they are usually, and I'll just try to remain cool-headed when they are doing their Te thing. Many times I'll respond with sarcasm. :x


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Nynnu said:


> I know an ENTP. Extremely intelligent but obnoxious at the same time. A very fun person to have in a group.
> Loves to debate and always tries to find sensitive topics to discuss and creates some heat, including religions.
> But I couldn't remember him giving orders to anybody else.....


ah he doesn't have Te. he has Ti.... 

ENTP= Ne Ti Fe Si 

O woops turran already covered it NVM


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Mercurius said:


> Te-preferenced actions may include:
> 
> * Telling people what to do and how to do it.


I won't give order if I'm not sure what I want or how to get what I want.



> * Structuring patterns, environments.


I LOVE structuring and organizing.



> Organizing one's mind, one's desk, etc.


Huh? 
I don't care how will a person do the task. I only care about the result. Of course, I will first told him/her exactly about the form of the result that I want them to present it to me.



> * Categorizing.


Well, if it's part of organizing, then of course. But I don't categorizing people. Oh well, maybe a lil bit. :tongue:



> * Expressing a viewpoint or opinion in terms of "how it is" (=/= how it works which is more Ti).


Hmmm... not so sure about this. Depends on the situation, I guess.




> * Measurable outcomes.


Yes. I know what I want and how to get it. I'm flexible enough, though, I'm not that strict.



> * Decision making based on evidential segments.


Evidential segments and deep analyzed methods that shows efficient and effective result at trial session.
 



> _= Mobile._


Well, I have to make sure everything works right on schedule... 



> = "How do I organize this?" "How do I make this work?" "What things are there to work with?" "How to order those?" "How do I achieve maximum efficiency etc out of this system?"


It's more of...


What are the problems? *listing*
Why it occurs? *listing*
What are the solutions that are expected? *listing*
How to achieve those solutions? *listing*
How to do it in most efficient and effective way? *listing*
What are the challenges and the opportunities? *listing*
How to overcome the challenges and grab the opportunities? *listing*
What are the things that must be prioritized? *listing*
Make ideal plans and put it in the time table.
How are the team capability? *listing*
Adjusting the ideal plans with the team capability.
Make new plans that is more realistic.
Make alternative plans.
Execution and monitoring.
Evaluating and adjusting the work with the plan.




> (This bitch be arrogant, but she provides a place to put ourselves to use.)


Thanks.


----------



## Nynnu (Apr 22, 2010)

@ *Promethea*
Hm.... 
Just remembered that I have posted something similar before. Not actually quite like yours, but you may as well give it a shot. Just go to the ENFJ forum and find the thread 'How to deal with aggressive ENTJ in work environment'. But this ENTJ is a male, though.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

I tend to not get along very well with Te Dominants.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I suppose Te may come off as forceful, yes.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

bossy bitches are tizight doh


----------



## LegendaryBoobs (Sep 1, 2010)

It's all perception


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Met plenty of female ESFJs who are type A personalities, that come off like that. More to it than type I guess.


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

Te is about standards and when people don't meet standards and get called out, the sense of self gets wounded so it's an important function for using facts but people feel insulted if the facts don't go their feeling way.


----------



## Davidkal (Jul 19, 2017)

Te is my second function and I can see what you mean.. I don't actually feel bossy or bitchy at all cause I identify more with my Ni and Fi kinda,but I do believe that people many times think of me as bossy and bitchy when they don't know me well enough


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

I used to HATE Te, because I took it personal, but once I saw that these Te doms treat everybody like that, it became a lot more bearable.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Maybe in my early years, but as human beings we have the ability to grow and change. My friends often say that they really appreciate my leader ship style because they never " bossed around."
I'm glad to hear it. " Bossy ( like " bitchy" ) isn't a positive thing. It's an obnoxious thing that makes people want to strangle you while the truly competent ones just shake their heads at what an am embarassment you are.

On another note; the classifications of functions is amusing. Especially Te. 

Te: Making decisions based on what is-Gawd what an _asshole_! :laughing:


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Meh. People assume I'm a bitch just by looking at me, so that's nothing new.

I used to be bossy only with close friends and colleagues. Somehow I've found myself practicing the golden rule and probably not for the right reason.

These days, the only time the bossiness comes out is when someone is lying to me or trying to get me to subscribe to ideas I _know_ are wrong as hell. This usually comes as a surprise because I tend to keep thoughts to myself, but if I feel the leadership sucks and no one of merit is standing up, then I'll be the bitch for a while until the work gets done. The incorrect assumptions of others are their problem until the issue affects me or I'm asked to give an opinion.


----------

